# Ph meters



## DeniseHogemann (Mar 16, 2012)

I am confused. I really don't remember much of science in school and the internet isn't helping. Is the ph meters you buy for aquariums usable for wine? I just purchased a pen ph meter and need to buy buffer solution. Found some on ebay that the shipping isn't outrageous but its for aquariums. Can I use this? It is pre-mixed in 20ml bottles, one @ 4.00 and one @ 7.00 compatible for all probs.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

Should be fine. PH is PH although Im sure there are much better meters out there.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 16, 2012)

The best meter I have purchased jet was called Horticare and is sold at the marijuana growing stores. Go figure, but it ias truly water proof and has traken a ton of swimms in the fermenter to prove itself


----------



## BobF (Mar 16, 2012)

Range-wise the meter should be fine. The specs may or may not be accurate enough. If you decide to get another meter, I really like the MW102 ...


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a heck of a time finding anything where I live and to get anything shipped here its like ends up costing 4 or 5 times what the product actually costs. I bought the ph meter pen out of ontario on ebay but didn't realize I needed the buffing solutions. The instructions are so vague so I'll have to google on how to caliberate this thing and then I have to find the solution. I may just need a drink yet tonight....


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190638141986&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160

This is the one I ended up buying. I thought the price was something I could live with right now and maybe eventually save up for a bigger one


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Mar 16, 2012)

*That link didn't work. It is a PH-009 IA Pen Type PH Meter & Temperature Digital Tester Hydro *


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 16, 2012)

I almost asked about PH meters today too, thanks for the info.


----------



## rsportsman (Mar 19, 2012)

Just be sure that your pH meter has an accuracy and readability down to 0.02 pH units or better (i.e. 0.01 pH is better). there is a significant difference to winemaking between pH 3.4 and 3.5 for example, but a cheap pH meter may not see that difference.


----------

